# E&M vs. minor procedure



## sheffner1 (Oct 17, 2008)

I have a question that I'm hoping for clarification or where I can get documentation regarding coding and E&M level instead of a low paying minor procedure?  I have been told that I can choose an e&m level if the procedure performed pays less (ie: injection 90772).  Is this true?


----------



## Claudia Yoakum-Watson (Oct 17, 2008)

You should code based on the services rendered.  If the patient received just the immunizations, the appropriate administration code(s) would be billable. If an E/M service was provided in addition to the immunization, you could bill an E/M, but keep in mind, the documentation must support that "a significant, separately identifiable" E/M was provided. Hope that's helpful.


----------



## sheffner1 (Oct 17, 2008)

Thank you, that is helpful.  What do you do though when the Dr. doesn't want to code the procedure because it pays less than the E&M level?  There is no documentation to warrant an E&M with the procedure, so he only wants the E&M.  Is this OK?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Oct 17, 2008)

*NO*



sheffner1 said:


> Thank you, that is helpful.  What do you do though when the Dr. doesn't want to code the procedure because it pays less than the E&M level?  There is no documentation to warrant an E&M with the procedure, so he only wants the E&M.  Is this OK?



NO ... you can *only code what is documented*. Does you physician look good in stripes or blaze orange? If he keeps this up, that's what he'll be wearing. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## Claudia Yoakum-Watson (Oct 17, 2008)

Tessa is correct.  It is illegal to bill for services that aren't provided and documented.  I hope your provider will listen to you.  As a professional coder, please be aware of what your provider is doing.  If you are uncomfortable, you might want to consider a change of employers.


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Oct 20, 2008)

for all E/M services, you have to meet the key components whether it be all three or two. You should never bill an E/M service if you do not have sufficient documentation. 

Always bill what is documented as our other members have stated.. If your physician doesn't like the reimbursement for 90772, tell him not to give therapeutic injections anymore and to actually document the E/M's. doctor or not, he has to work for his $$ too. or tell him to negotiate that rate in his insurance contracts, but you are not to bill an E/M because it's fraudulent.


----------



## cdcpc (Oct 20, 2008)

*If it's not documented--it wasn't done*

I agree 100% with Claudia Tessa and ARCPC.  A common saying in the coding world is "if it's not documented--it wasn't done".  I would sit down with this provider and explain that for every service billed they have to be documented.  Give the provider a chance to correct his/her actions.  If they do not respond correctly, I would seriously advise looking into another job, but hopefully it won't come to that.
Hope this helps!


----------

